# 2020 Tiguan SE R line headlight upgrade



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

So I Just added on the BMP tuning headlights and de auto's 2 in 1 3300k plasma yellow/ 5500k white Led conversion kit. This transformed the car in my opinion and i highly reccomend it although the install can get pricey thanks too having to recallibrate the front assist whenever you remove the bumper. Expect about 3 labor hours for the bumper removal and headlight install, and another 4 hours for the calibration which requires an alignment.


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

How do I upload photos? Been reading along in here for a while but never posted LOL


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1mH9xhE50lUWI7t7bnMFO8GrwLPi0LO2Q



Well regardless heres a link to a google drive of some photos and videos of the new digs


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> So I Just added on the BMP tuning headlights and de auto's 2 in 1 3300k plasma yellow/ 5500k white Led conversion kit. This transformed the car in my opinion and i highly reccomend it although the install can get pricey thanks too having to recallibrate the front assist whenever you remove the bumper. Expect about 3 labor hours for the bumper removal and headlight install, and another 4 hours for the calibration which requires an alignment.



Damn. Took me 30 minutes to remove the bumper and I was taking my time. Looks good tho


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

Considering picking up a pair myself. Just got a new R Line Black and realized the hideous bug eyes that are on this thing haha. The front overall distracted from the meh headlights.

That said, was wondering if you could explain the calibration process a bit more? What is the calibration for? I don't have adaptive cruise but have parking sensors and lane assist i believe.


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

*Looks great!*

Wow, nice results. I'm definitely interested in the yellow LED fogs, can't justify the whole housing replacement at this time.

[edit:xxxxxxxxxxxx ->Which pair did you go for on the fog lights?]
I can read! first post clearly stated your light choice, thanks, think I'm gonna follow suit!


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

I believe is a needed upgrade one of my least favorite things on my Tiggy is the halogen lights.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

By far my favorite mod so far! did the installation and adjustments myself, wasn't too bad and really enjoyed working on the car.


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

stormTrooperIG said:


> By far my favorite mod so far! did the installation and adjustments myself, wasn't too bad and really enjoyed working on the car.


looking good! and out of curiously do these have auto-leveling ?:beer:


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Carlos916 said:


> looking good! and out of curiously do these have auto-leveling ?:beer:


No they don't. They would only be a direct plug and play for those lights that were halogen from the factory.


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

stormTrooperIG said:


> No they don't. They would only be a direct plug and play for those lights that were halogen from the factory.


all good.. cant wait to order a set!


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> By far my favorite mod so far! did the installation and adjustments myself, wasn't too bad and really enjoyed working on the car.


Nice! I'm looking into doing this myself but just want to clarify about adjustments, is that the same as recalibration as what the OP mentioned? or is it completely plug and play? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> Nice! I'm looking into doing this myself but just want to clarify about adjustments, is that the same as recalibration as what the OP mentioned? or is it completely plug and play? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


100% plug and play. The adjustments I was referring to was the height and left right adjustments, which the headlights had knobs for.


----------



## Fofo (May 12, 2003)

Are these comparable to the 2020 OEM LED headlights? Both low and high beams LED? Do you have a product link? Thx


----------



## JOHNANDREW31 (Dec 10, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> By far my favorite mod so far! did the installation and adjustments myself, wasn't too bad and really enjoyed working on the car.


Looks Great ! did you black out all the chrome on the bumper and headlights ?


----------



## JOHNANDREW31 (Dec 10, 2020)

Also where did you get that front logo ? does that have the sensor in it ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to bet the front logo is an overlay from Badgeskins since they don’t interfere with the front radar system located behind the emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

JOHNANDREW31 said:


> Looks Great ! did you black out all the chrome on the bumper and headlights ?


Sorry about the late response, yes, I used 3M gloss vinyl


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m going to bet the front logo is an overlay from Badgeskins since they don’t interfere with the front radar system located behind the emblem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be correct sir!


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Fofo said:


> Are these comparable to the 2020 OEM LED headlights? Both low and high beams LED? Do you have a product link? Thx


I'm sorry I haven't responded for so long. I think they're comparable in performance, but with added cool features. For example, the DRL adds LED ring around the low beam and also that LED "eyebrow" on top", the turn signals are also sequential LED when engaged (not sure if OEM have them). Low beams are xenon (not LED) and the rest are pretty on par with OEM. Only difference though, the factory xenons have auto leveling and these do not.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> By far my favorite mod so far! did the installation and adjustments myself, wasn't too bad and really enjoyed working on the car.


Hi, I just got a 2021 SE R-line and one of the things that bothers me is that the head lights are not LED. Did you just change out bulb? Do you have to take the bumper to do this? and what part # or site did you get. I like your front end looks good. I am happy so far 3 weeks in. Weird thing to is the spec sheets say the car has front footwell lighting yet no one knows where it is or can confirm it has it. I assume its a typo.


----------



## GaryFancy (Nov 1, 2019)

stormTrooperIG said:


> I'm sorry I haven't responded for so long. I think they're comparable in performance, but with added cool features. For example, the DRL adds LED ring around the low beam and also that LED "eyebrow" on top", the turn signals are also sequential LED when engaged (not sure if OEM have them). Low beams are xenon (not LED) and the rest are pretty on par with OEM. Only difference though, the factory xenons have auto leveling and these do not.


How have they been "long term" so far? 
Any issues with the lights? 
Assuming these are the BEC ones? 
Any issues with glare for other drivers that you have noticed? 

Tempted to pull the trigger on these for the wifes 2021 SE R-Black that we just picked up as the halogens leave something to be desired. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve had them for a little more than 6 months. So much better than stock. And the aesthetic is a lot better. Halogens just look horrible. Buy them whenever available. I would buy a second pair if I knew they were being discontinued for any reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Ya good luck finding some. Ed said maybe but no ETA.


----------



## GaryFancy (Nov 1, 2019)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Ya good luck finding some. Ed said maybe but no ETA.


Looks like they are available to order, just going to take a while due to shipping. 


Please Log In



Also, I was curious about the recalibration of front assist that OP mentioned. Do you really need to have it recalibrated if you remove the bumper? Assuming this is something that cannot be done with VCDS?


----------



## tburke19 (14 d ago)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> How do I upload photos? Been reading along in here for a while but never posted LOL





Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Tiguan headlight upgrade - Google Drive Well regardless heres a link to a google drive of some photos and videos of the new digs


 Where did you get your headlight bulbs from and fog light bulbs from


----------

